# Audi R8 Starts from Second Row in Houston



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HOUSTON, Tx. - Audi starts the second round of the American Le Mans Series in Houston from fourth position on grid on Friday evening and second in the LM P1 class. Audi factory driver Dindo Capello (Italy) set a personal fastest time of 1min 5.382secs at the wheel of the Audi Sport North America Audi R8 in Thursday’s 20-minute qualifying session - less than a second behind James Weaver’s pole sitting Lola.
* Full Story *


----------

